# If you are new to Tegus



## Dana C (Jun 1, 2012)

While I don't have a lot of years (8) of experience, I have read every care sheet, every scientific paper in print, every article and hundreds of Tegu posts on multiple web site. While many of you will vehemently disagree, I just have to post this.

Many people getting their first Tegu, or any large lizard for that matter, are duped into believing that the care sheet they read is gospel and should be followed to the letter. They they begin reading posts on this forum and others and think that if their Tegu isn't just like the ones being discussed there is some thing wrong.

Care sheets give you parameters for tegu husbandry. Some specify specific temperatures, foods, substrate, moisture levels, lighting and so on. 
For example most indicate a 110-115 basking area. When you observe your Tegu not using it and staying away from basking, many assume something is wrong when in fact your tegu is telling you she doesn't like that much heat. Some care sheets say that 70+% humidity is a must as do many on this forum. Your tegu may not like it and will do just fine with less. If it is bathed frequently...well you get the point. Substrate is a hot topic as well. Through last year, most would tell you that cypress is the only way to go. Well cypress in large bales is near impossible to find and the 24 quart bags at Petsmart at $18+ is too expensive if you need 32 of them to fill a large enclosure. Guess what, aspen, clean dirt, peat moss and hard wood shavings work just as well. 
Another "must" on some care sheets and from some people is the notion that whole prey, (FT), is the only way to go. Guess what, I posted a list of web sites that all had nutrition information for mice, rats, ground meat mixes and supported by actual blood chemistry done on animals being fed same. I recieved no comments so I have to assume that no one bothered to visit the sites.

The point that I am trying to make and perhaps failing in the attempt is: Listen to your tegu. It will tell you what is ok and what is not" If it wants to hibernate in the spring and it is an import, let it. If it hates FT mice, don't worry about it. Don't waste your money buying them and trying to trick your tegu into eating them. Do watch for health issues, being under weight, injuries etc. Do provide UVB lighting and clean water and a modicum of humidity. Do give your tegus regular baths. Do ask for source material and personal experiences for things you read on this forum and others. Someone who has read or done the science is likely going to provide better information than someone who hasn't.

If your tegu isn't as tame as someone else's that you might read about, give it time or accept that it is the way it is. They are individuals like humans and no matter what you call it, they are still wild animals even though they may like and even crave your attention. They are not domestic animals like dogs or cats. Do however pay lots of attention to your lizards if you hope to develop the kind of bond you read about. 

Don't be afraid to step outside the box. Your tegu will usually set you straight.


----------



## Ujarak (Jun 1, 2012)

Gotta say dana i completely agree. Each one of my tegus are different and preffer different things. You gotta take the time to find out what they do and dont like.


----------



## Dana C (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice post Dana - very insightful for the new users trying to find their way. 

Personally, I never read any of the guidelines. I don't need anyone telling me how to figure it out, I'll figure it out myself - just like those that came before me. 

I knew 2 things when I got my first 'gu - they eat a lot and they need an external source of UVB in the form of a high-quality lamp. 

The rest my tegus and I have pretty much learned on our own, together. 

Pretty much what companions are supposed to do with each other in my opinion.


----------



## chriswizz (Jun 1, 2012)

i also agree with your statement, i remember reading on many forums that the blue tegus wont eat fruit & veg, well for one of mine that seems to be correct, but on the other hand my other blue likes nothing more than fruit & veg, to the point she will help herself from our iguanas dinner bowl.


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 2, 2012)

I am no tegu expert, but I totaly agree with you as well. If you pay attention to him, your tegu will tell you a lot. Care sheets are important though, it gives people a good place to start from. I am a little curious though, as to why you felt you had to post this (and Im glad you did, just being curious)


----------



## Darwin the Tegu (Jun 2, 2012)

I will have a tegu soon and I'm getting mine from Tegu Terra here in GA, on their website he has a whole care sheet and he knows what he's talking about. He's been breeding them for over 12 years and has a list of substrate options, food options, and what to feed them depending on their age. So if anyone on here is looking to get a new one, I would suggest going there. And! If you find any tegu hatchlings in pet stores right now, DO NOT BUY THEM!!! THEY ARE COUGHT IN THE WILD AND IMPORTED AND WILL MORE THAN LIKELY HAVE HEALTH PROBLEMS. Find a breeder and get one from there. Tegu Terra's tegus will be hatched sometime in July. You can go to TeguTerra.com or call them at 770-646-0096 if you need information including health information.


----------



## Dana C (Jun 2, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> I am no tegu expert, but I totaly agree with you as well. If you pay attention to him, your tegu will tell you a lot. Care sheets are important though, it gives people a good place to start from. I am a little curious though, as to why you felt you had to post this (and Im glad you did, just being curious)



I read on this forum and another posts by people that sound about 10% short of panic. Theirs doesn't eat the same, act the same, sleep the same as someone else's and they assume that something horrible is going on or that their tegu hates them and will never become tame. I wanted to assure them that each tegu is different as theirs is different than mine and different than yours. Not all are going to become "dog tame" a phrase I hate by the way. Not all are going to hibernate or bruminate at the same time or for the same amount of time and so on.

Part of what I wanted to convey was not to believe everything on this forum or any other. Some people are flat wrong or in a different geographic area which makes husbandry different. People that are willing to explain their source of information when asked without becoming defensive usually are the best source of advice or information.
I get frustrated when people on this forum repeat ad nauseam what they have heard but don't know to be true in all cases. I for one have posted links to sites and papers, vet treatment, antibiotic dosages, diet in the wild, biology and so on. I NEVER post anything that I have not had personal experience with, tried or read from very reliable sources including peer reviewed studies with references. Usually it is a thread ending post. 
Also, the "Articles" section contains a lot of information which too few people read along with too few people researching old posts.

This is probably more information than you asked for.


----------



## Dana C (Jun 2, 2012)

Darwin the Tegu said:


> I will have a tegu soon and I'm getting mine from Tegu Terra here in GA, on their website he has a whole care sheet and he knows what he's talking about. He's been breeding them for over 12 years and has a list of substrate options, food options, and what to feed them depending on their age. So if anyone on here is looking to get a new one, I would suggest going there. And! If you find any tegu hatchlings in pet stores right now, DO NOT BUY THEM!!! THEY ARE COUGHT IN THE WILD AND IMPORTED AND WILL MORE THAN LIKELY HAVE HEALTH PROBLEMS. Find a breeder and get one from there. Tegu Terra's tegus will be hatched sometime in July. You can go to TeguTerra.com or call them at 770-646-0096 if you need information including health information.



This is what I am talking about. Your post to this thread is not 100% accurate. No, they are not caught in the wild except Columibians. They are either farm raised or Captive hatched. They may or may not have health problems. When a Tegu hatches, it is parasite free and will stay that way on a prepared diet. I have two that are imports. Both are healthy and happy. Because you are getting a USCB your baby may like things a little different than the care sheet. The care sheet is a good starting place however, and should be followed initially. 
Read the science and do the research and stop saying things that are not accurate.


----------



## Darwin the Tegu (Jun 2, 2012)

I will have a tegu soon and I'm getting mine from Tegu Terra here in GA, on their website he has a whole care sheet and he knows what he's talking about. He's been breeding them for over 12 years and has a list of substrate options, food options, and what to feed them depending on their age. So if anyone on here is looking to get a new one, I would suggest going there. And! If you find any tegu hatchlings in pet stores right now, DO NOT BUY THEM!!! THEY ARE COUGHT IN THE WILD AND IMPORTED AND WILL MORE THAN LIKELY HAVE HEALTH PROBLEMS. Find a breeder and get one from there. Tegu Terra's tegus will be hatched sometime in July. You can go to TeguTerra.com or call them at 770-646-0096 if you need information including health information.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 2, 2012)

Dana, thanks for the great post. Your reptile wisdom is always appreciated and I for one very much enjoy reading what you have to say. A combination of care sheets, research, and personal observations will ensure one has a happy, healthy tegu.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 2, 2012)

Dana C said:


> I NEVER post anything that I have not had personal experience with, tried or read from very reliable sources including peer reviewed studies with references. Usually it is a thread ending post.
> Also, the "Articles" section contains a lot of information which too few people read along with too few people researching old posts.
> 
> This is probably more information than you asked for.



_I've been fortunate enough not to have any experience with a lot of the health issues others post about. But I still respond letting them know that I haven't, as well as posting info (links to other sites or what ever) that has helped others. 

But I totally agree that some people rarely do their homework and research for themselves. They'd rather post a thread asking questions and wait for others to answer. It's really not that difficult when just about every website has a search engine. Forums have Stickies, Important Threads or Need to know Sections for a lot of info other than just basic care sheet stuff. Yeah it takes time,.. but what doesn't.

I understand that some of these threads keep the forum activity up. But at the same time, when you see two or three threads back to back with people asking the same questions,.. it gets ridiculous. 

And don't get me started on people asking questions, when they just want a pat on the back and for you to tell them what they want to hear. But get an attitude when you don't.

When someones trying to help, with sound knowledge and information, take it for what it is. Whether you like it or not.

Lol let me stop before I get myself irritated, this has been an issue for quite some time for me, on forums and off._


----------



## Dana C (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks Dragon and Bubblz.


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 19, 2012)

As an upcoming tegu owner its nice to read advice from someone with experience and not just a list of proper temps, feeding, etc. Thanks for the breath of fresh air!


----------

